# Just saw a preview of 'How to Train Your Dragon'



## JoeStrike (Mar 11, 2010)

You dragon fans are going to enjoy this film very very _very_ much (Make sure to see it in 3D, too).. I'm sure the Rule 34 art won't be far behind...


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

I want 2 see soooo bad...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks interesting, but the previews leave me unimpressed.

We'll see.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 11, 2010)

I _reaaaaaaaallllllly_ don't want to see porn of this.

Also the dragon is pretty cute.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 12, 2010)

It looks interesting. I just hope that main dragon doesn't die.


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> You dragon fans are going to enjoy this film very very _very_ much (Make sure to see it in 3D, too).. I'm sure the Rule 34 art won't be far behind...



To late. There is already porn for this out there. Pretty quick too.


----------

